
Ask HN: What password managers do you use? - whois
Hi,<p>I have been using LastPass for about the last 3 years. It has never really been stellar. But it was the best option as of a couple years ago.<p>I&#x27;m kind of getting a bit sick of it though. There are tons of little bugs in the web extension. The Android app crashes left and right. And performs mediocre at best. On top of that, they just took away copy paste functionality from the Firefox extension.<p>So I&#x27;m in the market for a new password manager. Right now I am checking out Enpass. Any other suggestions?<p>Tldr: LastPass getting too buggy, looking for a new password manager.
======
olodus
I been thinking about switching to or atleast try pass (the unix password
manager). I find it a bit strange that I never see anyone atleast mentioning
it in these kinds of threads.

I mean it is very basic and simple but that is kinda what made me want to try
it. Pure files, no platform fuckery, no application lock-in. The simpleness
has been something I've been searching for lately.

It might be that it is to simple and that makes it too fiddly to work with
effectively but I figured I might atleast try it.

For hosting I haven't decided yet but that is kinda the beautiful part of it -
it is just files - I can host them almost anywhere.

~~~
whois
I very much like the philosophy behind it. I'll definitely check it out.

------
pwg
I use Password Gorilla
([https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki](https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki))
on Linux and Windows and use the PasswdSafe app on Android
([https://sourceforge.net/p/passwdsafe/wiki/Home/](https://sourceforge.net/p/passwdsafe/wiki/Home/)).
Both use the same file format (the Password Safe format) and so far the
Android app has never crashed on me.

------
TheWiseOne
KeePass ([https://keepass.info/](https://keepass.info/)) and KeePassXC.

I can use them in conjunction with Google Drive, OneDrive, Dropbox, etc.
instead of relying on yet another proprietary service. Plus they are both open
source and have a ton of open source clients for various platforms.

------
frantzmiccoli
I share your frustration missing the perfect password manager.

I have not tried it but I heard
[https://www.passbolt.com/](https://www.passbolt.com/) the self hosted aspect
would be a turn off for me but some might like it.

~~~
whois
Oo I like the self-hosted and PGP based parts of it. I've also recently found
BitWarden, which you can self-host as well.

------
billconan
I started to use lastpass recently.

my only complain is I can't dismiss its dialog for saving passwords for
certain sites.

Those are internal work related sites, I don't want to save passwords for
them. but there is no option to disable lasspass's popup on those sites.

~~~
whois
Were you using a different service before LastPass? If so I'd be interested in
hearing about it.

~~~
billconan
no. before I have a set of passwords. a really complex one for important sites
and few simpler ones.

but websites keep asking for complex passwords, I started to lose track of
them.

